
Neanderthal 0.9.0 – Clojure high-performance computing is getting into shape - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Neanderthal-090-released-Clojure-high-performance-computing
======
dragandj
The author here. I'll be happy to help you getting started, or answer your
questions here.

